# Students Raise Money for K9 Officer Equipment - WBAY



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wbay.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D8263875&cid=1155642716&ei=dLQbSNPIMpLUyQTx45n_Bw&usg=AFrqEzeHDRKXKCWWt9w9EVrYMdlBX6nveg">Students Raise Money for <b>K9</b> Officer Equipment</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WBAY, WI -</font> <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The students started researching what the <b>K9</b> units do, and even rode with an officer for a night. They learned the department is trying to get a $2000 <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We had a Girl Scout Troop that wanted to buy us a dog. After I explained to them how much a dog cost, they asked if we had vests for our dogs. I told them no, so that became their project. They bought us one vest, it was given to the Tactical Dog. A nice write up in the paper and they were happy, good publicity for all.

DFrost


----------

